# Wrist Protection



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Hi all. I recently had a decent crash where I fractured my knee cap and wrist. There is an overabundance of info on the Web regarding knee protection however wrists seems a little sparse. I'm looking for any first hand info on the wrist protection available on the market. I am not looking to prevent further injury but perhaps minimize the severity in the future. 

2 items that routinely pop up in searches are the Troy Lee wrap and the EVS Wrister glove although neither one has overly compelling reviews. I'm hopeful that the MTBR community has some advice.

Thanks!

Mike

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't see many things stopping a fractured wrist. Nothing you'd be happy to wear anyway. I think you must've landed quite unlucky to do that, I don't think it's a common injury.


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Interesting observation. I've had sore wrists many many times from crashes over the years in multiple sports. Not sure why a fracture is uncommon as I've felt lucky to have avoided serious injury on the wrists the last 30 years. Seems to me the hand is one of the first things to make contact? Either way It definitely seems like uncommon protective apparel in the MTB world so I see your point.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I went over the bars about ten years ago and landed on my hands, hard. Both wrists still get sharp pains but my left is clearly still not happy so I'm going to go to the quack about it. I actually think I have fractures than have never healed. 

The point is that it was a sharp impact that went through my palms and up my arm. No amount of padding on my wrist would've helped as my wrists were not impacted directly. I think that will be the case in most crashed. If your hands whack of the ground with enough force, at any angle, it could break your wrists.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

While wrist protection would probably be one of the more useful things to have for biking the problem with it is that it would be painful and dangerous to use while gripping the bars. 

Wrist guards have plastic shims that go under the palm which is where you grip the bars, that area is very sensitive to pressure which is why people go to great lengths trying to find the right gloves and grips to get rid of hand pain.


----------

